

How a 16-yo Kid Made His First Million Dollars - br41n
http://gizmodo.com/5612145/

======
alttab
Makes all of us look a little silly trying so hard, doesn't it

------
corin_
When I hear "made his first million dollars" in my mind that implies profit
rather than revenue - is that just me?

------
iamgabeaudick
Did he code Branchr, too? Or hire others to do it for him?

~~~
chopsueyar
Could be a directtrack skin.

------
dchs
Dear Andrew Warner, please interview this guy. Thanks!

~~~
covercash
Looks like he did: <http://twitter.com/AndrewWarner/status/21084757625>

